# Still miss Mom



## di reston (Apr 14, 2019)

I never thought breavement would be like this, but it is. I'm looking forward to being back again, and things will better one day. But I think of you every day

Love to all of you


di reston


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 16, 2019)

di reston said:


> I never thought breavement would be like this, but it is. I'm looking forward to being back again, and things will better one day. But I think of you every day
> 
> Love to all of you
> 
> ...


I feel for you, Di. While grieving is a very personal thing, I do understand. I lost my mom in ‘15, and I’ve not gotten over it, nor have I gotten over not having Dad around. The hurt is always there. I actually went to counseling for a while; it helped a little.

Perhaps you’d like to share some memories of your mom with us? Sharing memories can’t bring a person back over that bridge, but I’ve found that they can ease the grief, especially if they’re funny memories!

Take your time. God bless


----------

